# Mortons Neuroma



## broomwagon (4 May 2012)

Has anybody on here suffered with Mortons Neuroma? My sister, who's a podiatrist, examined my foot earlier and thinks that I may have MN... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morton's_neuroma
I thought it might have been Plantar Faciatis, but I think our kid could be right. Particularly sore after the other nights 32 miler up and around Holme Moss, and yet other times I get nothing

I'd be interested to hear if others have had it and what treatment worked.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2012)

What are your symptoms. Is it just on the bike, is it just one pair of shoes ?


----------



## broomwagon (5 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> What are your symptoms. Is it just on the bike, is it just one pair of shoes ?


 
No, it seems to happen at any time and with any footwear. I do wear wide fitting walking boots as I've a fairly active outdoor job and spend a lot of time on my feet, but I also enjoy long distance walking, especially fell walking. The wide fitting boots come into it because I have rhumatoid arthritis in my toe joint on my left foot, (I thought it was a bunion but my sister tells me it's a bit of arthritis) the same foot in which I have the pain. The symptoms are a burning pain in the ball of the foot just below the toes and as soon as I remove my foot wear it does ease, but it could just be that I've stopped walking/cycling. Sometimes I have no pain but when it does happen, it's murder. My sister squeezed my toes together and there was a sort of click around the area of the of concern and then a brief pain. Also I'm getting a numbness of the middle toes after a decent ride or walk. It feels like a nerve's getting trapped. I've fitted a thick insole in my cycling shoe with a hole cut out around the where the ball of the foot would go to relieve any pressure and my sister is getting me a something to put under my toes to_ lift and seperate _the toes to stop any nerves from getting trapped, if that is the problem. I'm out for a ride later, so I'll be able to see how it goes


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2012)

Right that explains it more. I was trying to ascertain if it was cycling footwear causing it, as fit of the shoe and position of the shoe on the pedal can be crucial, even if just a few mm out.

Certainly see what your sister can do for you. No experience of the symptom, but do know of similar issues caused by cycling shoes.


----------



## david k (6 May 2012)

my left foot often goes numb when cycling and sometime generally. ive swapped my cycling shoes as the others were thin so i hope this improves


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2012)

Yes - in both feet.

I got to the point where I could not even walk. I have now had it for 6 years maybe and am mostly pain free all the time with the use of custom orthopaedic inner soles which have a raised area to seperate the 3rd and 4th Metatarsus (? spelling). Corticosteriod injections did nothing for me - only had them in one foot and actually seemed to make matters worse not better. For me, it has been the custom inner soles along with a chiropractor that got me literally back on my feet. 

Also, again for me, not walking around in bare feet becuase it was not seperating the metatarsus. After 6 years I can now go bare foot almost all day with out issue. Initally I found using hiking or mountaineering boots much better for controlling the pain as well - flexing the sole caused me major pain. A year of mountaineering boots allowed me to drop to hiking boots that could take crampons and 6 years on, I can now year flexible hiking shoes, but forget anything else. Trainers for short periods only.

If your sister can do something for you in the early stages - take what help you can get. It is worth it.

Emma


----------



## broomwagon (7 May 2012)

Thanks Emma, I feel that there's light at the end of the tunnel now. I've a 500 miler coming up in a month and I need to be right for that. I did 70 miles yesterday and the pain was there but not s bad as I thought. It's not the length of time in the saddle, the pain just seems to start off for no reason. Sometimes I'm ok, others, I'm really bad. I'm away to the doctors first this week to sort out an xray, thanks


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2012)

broomwagon said:


> Thanks Emma, I feel that there's light at the end of the tunnel now. I've a 500 miler coming up in a month and I need to be right for that. I did 70 miles yesterday and the pain was there but not s bad as I thought. It's not the length of time in the saddle, the pain just seems to start off for no reason. Sometimes I'm ok, others, I'm really bad. I'm away to the doctors first this week to sort out an xray, thanks


 
I've just completed 14,000km on a tour that was cut short... hoping to get out again soon, so plenty of light at the end of the tunnel, though in my case podiatrist and chiropractor were the better option...


----------



## david k (7 May 2012)

aramok said:


> I've just completed 14,000km on a tour


 
well done lad


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 May 2012)

david k said:


> well done lad


 
thank you. I'm sure my husband will be glad to hear it!


----------



## david k (8 May 2012)

aramok said:


> thank you. I'm sure my husband will be glad to hear it!


well done girl


----------



## Enigma2008 (13 May 2012)

Hi
Yes, I have Morton's neuroma in my left foot for which I've had three cortisone injections and currently wear a shoe insert. The injections did relieve the symptoms somewhat and I am mostly pain free day to day. However, if I stoop, or undertake activities that place undue stress on my foot then I do occasionally experience the sharp shooting pain associated with the complaint.
I underwent the same process with my right foot though that culminated with an operation to remove the neuroma. Despite injections and inserts, the pain with that one was terrible though, I spent lengthy periods when I could not walk without significant pain and discomfort. 

In my experience, it would appear that the medical approach follows a set pattern, shoe inserts to spread the metatarsal bones and so avoid trapping the nerve, if the symptoms persist then it's a maximum of three cortisone injections and, if that doesn't work then it's an operation to remove the neuroma. Overall, it's a lengthy process so my advice is to get booked in to see your doctor and begin the journey to your solution. Meanwhile take your sister's advice.

Best wishes


----------

